

Followup: Google contacts the Trese Brothers, doesn't axe their games - crm114
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-08/10/trese-brothers-google-play

======
crm114
Following up on this link from last week:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4333542>

